# Need Help To Repair Eschenbach Magnifier.



## joecandlepower (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,
I thought I would take a shot at this here. 

My Father suffers from Macular Degenerization and the handle for his magnifier he needs to use to read with has malfunctioned. The wire has broke or come undone from its light switch and I'm not sure how to wire it back up.
Its an Eschenbach low vision magnifier (sorry I have no part number) that has a transformer so you you can plug it into an AC outlet. Also it has a variable illumination adjuster on the bottom of it.
Would anyone know anything about these or have one and could put a picture up of the switch assembly?
Thanks................Ken


----------

